# The foobar2000 resource thread



## Tilpo

[COLOR=606060]*Introduction*[/COLOR]

I know there a couple wiki's and tutorials around on how to configure foobar2000, but I haven't really seen a resource thread with a list of useful DSP's and plugins. So I thought, why not create one?
If this thread has any success I will create a wiki page as well.

I have created this thread from all the components I use/have used. I know I'm missing a lot, but I don't want to add components I haven't used myself since it's hard to judge their usefulness. Please feel free to suggest components I should add.

For all the UI components I have noted the supported user interfaces (Default = D, Columns = C, All = A, ? = Not confirmed, but probably all). I chose not to include panels UI due to incompatibility with current version of foobar2000.



[COLOR=606060]*Setting it up and other guides*[/COLOR]

foobar2000 - A Guide To Set Up. 
Very useful and detailed starting guide for foobar2000. Must read if you aren't an experienced user yet.​
foobar2000 in Linux. 
A thread showing how to get foobar2000 working on Linux. I personally use foobar2000 in Linux. If you're experiencing stuttering playback try disabling visualizations and downgrade to an older version of Wine (I run 1.2.3 myself).​
Title formatting reference
Useful reference if you're writing title formatting scripts. This is for the more advanced users.​


[COLOR=606060]*Themes and user interface*[/COLOR]

Foobar2000 Appearance Customization Skins Themes Configs.
A good guide showing how to tweak the appearance of foobar2000​
deviantART.
Largest foobar2000 skins source I know.​
Columns UI (foo_ui_columns).
An alternative to the default user interface. Many components work only in columnsUI.​
Head-fi screenshot thread
The screenshot thread here on head-fi. Very useful if you're looking for some great inspiration.​
HA screenshot thread
The screenshot thread on Hydrogen Audio​


*[COLOR=606060] Visualizations[/COLOR]*

Spheck (foo_vis_spheck) [C/A]
Shpeck is a component which can load and run Winamp visualisation plugins under foobar2000. Plugins capable of running in an "embedded window" can be put into a Columns UI panel too.​
Album art panel (foo_uie_albumart) [C].
Advanced album art display panel for Columns UI. It has modified version which can read ID3v2 tags as well.​
Biography view (foo_uie_biography) [A]
A panel that can display either a biography, album art or artist pictures based on the currently playing track.​
Channel display (foo_uie_vis_channel_spectrum) [C].
Channel spectrum panel for ColumnsUI.​
Peakmeter Spectrum (foo_uie_vis_peakmeter_spectrum) [C].
A highly customizable peakmeter and spectrum display panel ColumsUI​


[COLOR=606060]*General plugins*[/COLOR]

Last.FM Scrobbler (foo_audioscrobbler). 
Adds Last.FM scrobbling support to foobar2000​
ABX Comparator (foo_abx).
Allows the user to do unbiased double blind testing between different tracks. Useful for the more inquisitive members.​
Autosave & Autobackup (foo_jesus)
A must have. This saves your configuration at customizable time intervals, which holds up to it's name since it really is a savior when you're working with title formatting scripts and unstable components.​
iPod Manager (foo_dop)
iPod support. Supports scrobbling and advanced synchronization. Does not work on Linux sadly.​
Playback Statistics (foo_playcount)
Keeps track of all sorts of playcount statistics​
Utilities (foo_utils)
Adds a variety of useful commands.​


[COLOR=606060]*Taggers*[/COLOR]

Discogs tagger (foo_discogs)
A tagger that uses Discogs as its database.​
Freedb tagger (foo_freedb2)
A tagger that uses Freedb as its database.​
MusicBrainz Tagger (foo_musicbrainz)
A tagger that uses MusicBrainz as its database.​
Lyricsgrabber 2 (foo_lyricsgrabber2)
A plug-in that searches for lyrics and puts them in a designated tag. You can then display them using a text display panel.​


[COLOR=606060]*Playback*[/COLOR]

Monkey's Audio Decoder (foo_input_monkey)
Adds support for .APE files.​
TAK Decoder (foo_input_tak)
Adds support for decoding TAK files and reading embedded album art from them.​
ASIO (foo_out_asio)
ASIO playback. Bypasses Windows drivers for bit-perfect playback. Dependent on soundcard support.​
WASAPI (foo_out_wasapi)
WASAPI playback. Bypasses Windows kernel mixer and mutes all other sounds for bit-perfect ouptut. More popular than KS and ASIO.​
Kernel stream (foo_out_ks)
Kernel Stream playback. Bypasses Windows kernel mixer for bit-perfect output. Muting of other sounds is soundcard dependent.​


[COLOR=606060]*UI panels*[/COLOR]

Playback Queue Viewer (foo_pqview) [A].
Puts the contents of the playback queue in a specific playlist.​
Queue Contents Editor (foo_queuecontents) [A].
Displays the contents of a separate panel. Also allows for easy editing of the queue.​
Quicksearch panel (foo_quicksearch) [A].
A panel that allows quick searches based on all sorts of tags and criteria, and then puts the results in a playlist.​
Text Display (foo_textdisplay) [D].
Useful component for displaying text based on title formatting scripts. Can be used for displaying lyrics.​
Waveform Seekbar (foo_wave_seekbar) [A].
A seekbar that displays the waveform of the playing song. Very pretty and useful.​
ELPlaylist (foo_uie_elplaylist) [C].
Highly customizable playlist panel for ColumnsUI.​
ESPlaylist (foo_uie_esplaylist) [A].
Playlist panel with support for grouping items (e.g. by album). My personal favorite.​
Panel Splitter (foo_uie_panel_splitter) [C].
A pannel splitter plugin that is very customizable. Allows support for using backgrounds to panels, but can take some effort to set up.​
Playlist Manager (foo_playlist_manager) [?].
A panel for managing all your playlists.​
Winamp Spam (foo_winamp_spam)
Allows the user to run Winamp plugins in foobar2000​


[COLOR=606060]*DSP's*[/COLOR]

RPGWiZaRD's Dolby headphone configuration. 
Very interesting DSP config using Dolby headphone. I personally use this as well, and I even like it with speakers.​
Crossfeed (foo_dsp_xfeed)
A crossfeed plugin, similar to bs2b, but I like this one better.​
Bauer stereophonic-to-binaural (foo_dsp_bs2b)
A crossfeed plugin. In my opinion less good than xfeed.​
Dolby Heapdhone Wrapper (foo_dsp_dolbyhp).
Adds support for the Dolby Headphone engine DLL, but the DLL itself is not included. Gives a nice soundstage effect, and is used in RPGWiZaRD's config.​
DSP chain serialization helper (foo_chain_impexp)
Allows for saving and loading (and hence sharing) of DSP chains. Can also be used to create buttons to switch DSP chains in the toolbar. I will add a guide on how to do this later.​
Effect array (foo_dsp_effect)
Adds a plethora of effects to foobar.​
FreeSurround (foo_dsp_fsurround_beta)
Uses a variety of algorithms to find localization cues in stereo music to then convert stereo to 5.1.​
Programmable Reverb (foo_dsp_prvb)
A very customizable reverb plugin. Fun to play around with, and can give some impressive soundstage effects.​
Tube Sound (foo_dsp_tube)
Emulates some of the distortions of a tube amp.​
VST adapter (foo_vst)
Allows use of VST 2.4 plug-ins, which means support for _a lot_ of DSP's.​


----------



## 214324

Nicely done.


----------



## kiteki

SoX resampler - http://sox.sourceforge.net/SoX/Resampling
   
  Convolver - http://sjeng.org/foobar2000.html/


----------



## Accoun

foo_dynamic_range?
  For curious people.


----------



## macarych

*Analog VU Meter* *(foo_vis_vumeter.dll)*
  Discussion thread: http://foobar2000.org.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4061 in Russian, to read, you can use google translator.
  VU Meter skins: http://foobar2000.0pk.ru/viewtopic.php?id=392,
  VU Meter skins (WSH): http://foobar2000.0pk.ru/viewtopic.php?id=410.


----------



## Tilpo

That is awesome looking.

Please tell me it doesn't just run in a pop-up window, but also in default UI.


----------



## macarych

This can be integrated in the DUI or in the CUI, not only as a pop-up window.


----------



## twizzleraddict

Thank you for putting some additional time wasting information for me to spend on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'll be looking to get some of these customizations up hopefully to my liking.


----------



## LoveKnight

Apologise if this is a wrong question or not. I am using Foorbar2000 with Fiio E10 in wasapi mode. Few days ago, I read somewhere on webpages and I found out wasapi 3,4 beta. What are the differences between these wasapi versions? I am using windows 7. Thanks and this is a nice foorbar2000 thread.


----------



## Tilpo

loveknight said:


> Apologise if this is a wrong question or not. I am using Foorbar2000 with Fiio E10 in wasapi mode. Few days ago, I read somewhere on webpages and I found out wasapi 3,4 beta. What are the differences between these wasapi versions? I am using windows 7. Thanks and this is a nice foorbar2000 thread.



Most likely the differences are compatability/bug fixes/performance. Increasing sound quality or anything like that is simply put impossible.


----------



## LoveKnight

So in your experience, Tilpo.
  Which one should I use between Asio and Wasapi? Fiio E10 supports Asio and Wasapi.
  How do I vary my sample rate automatically? For example, especially in my current setting. I set in Playback devices, I have chosen Fiio E10 as a default device, I checked 32, 44.1, 48 and 96, however most of my music tracks are 44.1 but some tracks are 48 and 96. This problem looks like a tricky thing for me because I do not know if Foobar2000 can vary sample rate automatically of not. Thanks!


----------



## Tilpo

loveknight said:


> So in your experience, Tilpo.
> Which one should I use between Asio and Wasapi? Fiio E10 supports Asio and Wasapi.
> How do I vary my sample rate automatically? For example, especially in my current setting. I set in Playback devices, I have chosen Fiio E10 as a default device, I checked 32, 44.1, 48 and 96, however most of my music tracks are 44.1 but some tracks are 48 and 96. This problem looks like a tricky thing for me because I do not know if Foobar2000 can vary sample rate automatically of not. Thanks!



ASIO and WASAPI do exactly the same thing. Choose whichever you like. 
WASAPI is more popular around these parts, but that is mainly because ASIO is not supported by all sound cards, whereas WASAPI is. 

What you should do is always have 96kHz output. Go to the DSP manager and add a resampler (PPHS) DSP, and put it on 96000 (don't enable ultra-mode It does nothing apart from eating CPU cycles). Then make sure the output settings of Windows/foobar2000 are set to 96kHz as well.
This will upsample any <96 tracks, but keep 96 tracks the same. Upsampling introduces no audible distortions of any kind, so there is no reason no to do it. 
It does depend on the E10's internals a but, since some DAC's may choose to downsample incoming 96kHz signalsback to 48/44.1. There is no way to know whether this is happening or not without asking the engineer directly. As far as I know this does happen in the E17, but the E10 may be different in this regard.


----------



## ob1kerbobi

Quote: 





macarych said:


> *Analog VU Meter* *(foo_vis_vumeter.dll)*
> Discussion thread: http://foobar2000.org.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4061 in Russian, to read, you can use google translator.
> VU Meter skins: http://foobar2000.0pk.ru/viewtopic.php?id=392,
> VU Meter skins (WSH): http://foobar2000.0pk.ru/viewtopic.php?id=410.


 
   
  Thanks for these, I use foobar but these have passed me by


----------



## LFF

Awesome!
   
  Somehow I missed those VU plug-ins as well! They look and work fantastic!!! They are not accurate though.


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





lff said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Somehow I missed those VU plug-ins as well! They look and work fantastic!!! They are not accurate though.


 
   
  Try adjusting the preamp settings. Go to Preferences > Advanced > Display > VU Meter. You should be able to adjust it so it's not maxing or barely moving.
   
  Mine's set at 12.00 dB and 0.2 s rise time. You look like you have a different style of meter though.


----------



## Tilpo

Sorry for not updating the OP by the way. I'm currently on vacation and I don't have that much time, and it's a bit annoying to do it on my laptop anyway. 

I'll add it in a couple weeks. Especially the interesting looking VU meter, but also Kiteki's and Accoun's recommendations


----------



## ultrabike

I have fb2k under Ubuntu Studio. Besides Easy-Q, I found these VST plug-ins to work under George Yohng's VST Wrapper and VST adapter:
   
http://audio.tutsplus.com/articles/general/over-90-free-vst-effects-plugins/


----------



## Tilpo

ultrabike said:


> I have fb2k under Ubuntu Studio. Besides Easy-Q, I found these VST plug-ins to work under George Yohng's VST Wrapper and VST adapter:
> 
> http://audio.tutsplus.com/articles/general/over-90-free-vst-effects-plugins/



Another Linux user!

I knew I couldn't be the only one!


----------



## mechgamer123

I'm probably going to sound evil with this question, but
  How do you import your iTunes Library/Playlists?


----------



## copah

Dear audio enthusiast,
   
      Here you have the Muleteer DSP — a rapidity maintainer module. This DSP designed to negate unwanted effects, excessive mass exerts on sound reproduction. In a first place, it's a transducer moving subsystem, including diaphragm and a voice coil. Much of this overweight effectively fought by negative feedback of amplifier's current driver. But this approach is incapable to solve this problem completely, since perfect solution lays through indefinitely short feedback roundtrip and infinitely fast amplifier slew rate.
      Muleteer DSP uses number of advantages to supply right amount of energy just at the right time,  overcoming critical drawbacks of modern solutions. First of all, it can look forward, to enable precise evaluation required amount of action. Second, the mentioned excessive mass stays the same all the time, making prediction of system response even more accurate. So, at least mathematically, mentioned problem, gets a perfect solution.
   
  Download link: foo_dsp_muleteer.zip
   
  CYa, copah (aka Vladimir Kopjov)


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ojneg said:


> Try adjusting the preamp settings. Go to Preferences > Advanced > Display > VU Meter. You should be able to adjust it so it's not maxing or barely moving.
> 
> Mine's set at 12.00 dB and 0.2 s rise time. You look like you have a different style of meter though.


 

 Awesome!

 Thanks so much. I calibrated it to be much more accurate.
   
  My setting is set at 8.69db and a .02 rise time. Just a visual guesstimate so far...
   
  I'll run some test tones through it to accurately calibrate it later on.
   
  EDIT: The accurate setting on mine according to my test tones is 4db per channel with a .02 rise time if 0 is actually 0 dbFS. However, if we take the 5 to be the actual 0dbFs then 8db is much more visually accurate.


----------



## Tilpo

copah said:


> Dear audio enthusiast,
> 
> Here you have the Muleteer DSP — a rapidity maintainer module. This DSP designed to negate unwanted effects, excessive mass exerts on sound reproduction. In a first place, it's a transducer moving subsystem, including diaphragm and a voice coil. Much of this overweight effectively fought by negative feedback of amplifier's current driver. But this approach is incapable to solve this problem completely, since perfect solution lays through indefinitely short feedback roundtrip and infinitely fast amplifier slew rate.
> Muleteer DSP uses number of advantages to supply right amount of energy just at the right time,  overcoming critical drawbacks of modern solutions. First of all, it can look forward, to enable precise evaluation required amount of action. Second, the mentioned excessive mass stays the same all the time, making prediction of system response even more accurate. So, at least mathematically, mentioned problem, gets a perfect solution.
> ...



Could you tell us more about this DSP, because I don't quite understand it's purpose not workings.

From what I understand this DSP tries to partially negate the negative effects of the finite elasticity and mass of a driver. I understand that this could be possible with a DSP, but wouldn't that require precise measurements from the system itself?


----------



## copah

As you can expect, it makes heavy (dynamic) headphones sound more like light (electrostatic or armature) cans by compensating excessive transducer mass with energy.
   
CYa, copah


----------



## Tilpo

copah said:


> As you can expect, it makes heavy (dynamic) headphones sound more like light (electrostatic or armature) cans by compensating excessive transducer mass with energy.
> 
> CYa, copah



Is there a thread on this DSP on other sites (e.g. hydrogen audio)?
If so, I'd like to look at it in more depth.


----------



## copah

HA forums ran by team is very extremistic in their commitment to "scientific" purity. You know, the kind that keep sayin' what in the world «One interconnect can't be different to the other, just because it's impossible — they all sound same». So, after more then a month of negotiations, i was banned just because it's impossible, since it's all based on my personal research in Physics which considered by HA inquisitors pseudo-scientific, very dangerous heresy  I even was pointed once that using "audiophile" word is a kind of taboo on HA. So, you can count yourself, chances i get it published on HA :-|
   
  CYa, copah


----------



## Failuyr

I figured this would be a good place to ask since it is the thread on foobar. I downloaded the column ui and it's in a .7z folder, it isn't appear on my foobar2000 like shown in the "A guide to setup". I open the file in 7-zip and there is a license text and then the actual file. It wont let me move, extract, or copy it outside of this .7z file. How do I get it so I can use it in foobar?


----------



## Tilpo

failuyr said:


> I figured this would be a good place to ask since it is the thread on foobar. I downloaded the column ui and it's in a .7z folder, it isn't appear on my foobar2000 like shown in the "A guide to setup". I open the file in 7-zip and there is a license text and then the actual file. It wont let me move, extract, or copy it outside of this .7z file. How do I get it so I can use it in foobar?



Extract it, and then the .dll file in the foobar2000 folder manually. Just browse to your foobar2000 directory and there should be a folder titled 'components', or something similar. I can't check right now. 

If that doesn't work, it would probably help if you could link the component in question.


----------



## copah

I just wanna say... Listen. Trust to your ears, and look after emotion. It's a more than 10 years of work behind that thing. And i'll spend another five to publish all the details. Leave all the guts to me so far. Just make your opinion — enjoying it work.
   
  CU, copah


----------



## Failuyr

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Extract it, and then the .dll file in the foobar2000 folder manually. Just browse to your foobar2000 directory and there should be a folder titled 'components', or something similar. I can't check right now.
> If that doesn't work, it would probably help if you could link the component in question.


 
  It wasnt letting me for some odd reason, I downloaded an older version of it and im all good. thanks!


----------



## Tilpo

copah said:


> I just wanna say... Listen. Trust to your ears, and look after emotion. It's a more than 10 years of work behind that thing. And i'll spend another five to publish all the details. Leave all the guts to me so far. Just make your opinion — enjoying it work.
> 
> CU, copah



Well to be honest I'm highly skeptical of your component, but when I get back home next week I'll check it out in any case. 
I'll add it to the OP if I can find any difference through A/B'ing for a while.

In my experience most things that claim to do give some improvement without really explicitly stating how, turn out to be nothing more than snake oil. Your's might be different, who knows.
I'm not on the level of 'science is everything' as the guys over at Hydrogen Audio, but I do like to have a clear idea of what I'm looking at. Right now all I know is that your component claims to reduce some distortions caused by driver mass/elasticity, but how this is done is still completely unknown to me.


----------



## copah

You know, many people do not understand what electric current is. This doesn't stop them using TV and microwave ovens. Description i gave here (and readme.txt) gives reasonable explanation to the person aware of how his amplifier works. What voltage amplifier and current amplifier is... and their functions within device. So, give it a listening test, to make your skepticism some arguments 
   
  CYa, copah
  P.S. Excuse me if my post appear to you having some offensive tones. I'm really tried to avoid it look like so.


----------



## Lazwarth

Does anyone here know if the ipod manager works with IOS 5? I updated my ipod a while ago and I cannot use it with foobar anymore.


----------



## Tilpo

lazwarth said:


> Does anyone here know if the ipod manager works with IOS 5? I updated my ipod a while ago and I cannot use it with foobar anymore.



I had a quick look around the foo_dop thread and it seems that the IOS 5 is not supported. Furthermore I doubt the plugin will be updated any time soon either.


----------



## Lazwarth

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I had a quick look around the foo_dop thread and it seems that the IOS 5 is not supported. Furthermore I doubt the plugin will be updated any time soon either.


 
   
  Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the same thing, as I updated my ipod in december, and I checked the foobar site often for updates.


----------



## Tilpo

Makes me think.

Maybe I should start a 'foobar2000 troubleshoot' thread. Since so many people come to this thread asking for technical help, while it's actually off-topic.


----------



## daigo

Trying to install foobar2000 on a win7 machine coming from my old winXP machine has been a pain.  I haven't been able to get a columns UI theme pack to save due to the error message saying that it cannot find the config file.


----------



## LoveKnight

Well, I do not know where to put this question so I post it in here to look for help, guys. I downloaded many flac,wave files and some of them are big such as over few hundred MBs. The problem is in these folders there are many files such as .cue, .log and of course the wav or the flac files. In foobar2000 with some titles I can right click-> choose Utilities -> choose edit cuesheet-> load the cue or the log files but at some titles I could not do that. It will be much easy if I use JMedia Player but I really do not like JMedia Player. Hope you guys can help me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chodi

Quote: 





loveknight said:


> Well, I do not know where to put this question so I post it in here to look for help, guys. I downloaded many flac,wave files and some of them are big such as over few hundred MBs. The problem is in these folders there are many files such as .cue, .log and of course the wav or the flac files. In foobar2000 with some titles I can right click-> choose Utilities -> choose edit cuesheet-> load the cue or the log files but at some titles I could not do that. It will be much easy if I use JMedia Player but I really do not like JMedia Player. Hope you guys can help me. Thanks a lot!


 
  If the cue doesn't work then it is easy to just use Foobar to load the folder and it will automatically cue the files if the information is contained correctly in the Flac files. Quite a few of the flac files you may be downloading from the internet don't have a proper cue file. You can also create your own cue files if you want to go to that trouble there are free programs available to help you with that just do a search. I usually just wind up loading the folder through Foobar and that works for me.


----------



## copah

*Muleteer DSP — Lab Test*
  
 Measure of mass loaded current source's EMF ① against reference signal ② gives dramatic view over distortion levels in poorly controlled environment.
  

   
Modern current source devices are cool but their broad-wide "specialization" prevents perfect coupling with tricky consumers. Muleteer Math still disengaged.
   

   
 Muleteer Math was introduced to the test system. And now it's seriously over transducer's fat ass — maintaining a swiss–like pace, wasting minimally possible energy out.
  

   
The amount of intervention, suitable for in Lab amplifier–transducer pair.
   

  
 *The Test Setup*
   

 PC computer with Windows Vista OS.
 foobar2000.
 Modified Muleteer DSP. Plugin was modified to cease any modifications in any channels other than left.
 Oscilloscope Tektronix DPO 4104.
   
  4-a. First channel connected to the left channel output, parallel to the load. Channel load is a dynamic head.
   
  4-b. Second channel connected to the ‘reference‘ — right channel output, which is left without any load.
   
  4-c. Math-channel configured by expression ①*VAR1-②. VAR1 set experimentally to 6.713 to compensate EMF attenuation caused by active part of load.


----------



## macarych




----------



## dobro1

Do the vu meters work only with Columns UI?


----------



## PleasantSounds

Quote: 





dobro1 said:


> Do the vu meters work only with Columns UI?


 
   
  No, I'm running them with the standard UI.


----------



## dobro1

Just recently got a new computer and switched from XP to Win7. I was having a lot of problems getting programs to work. The one thing I realized is to make sure you always run programs as administrator. In XP it wasn't necessary to tell it to do so every time you ran a program, but I find I have to in Win7. That solved a lot of my problems. Don't know if this will help your problem, just thought I'd jump in.


----------



## dobro1

Would you minf telling me how to do it?


----------



## PleasantSounds

Quote: 





dobro1 said:


> Would you minf telling me how to do it?


 
   
  First of all you need to get the foo_vis_vumeter.dll and place it in the Components folder, just like any other component.
  The actual images of VU-meters are "skins" - you download them separately. These are files with .bin extension. Their location can be configured, but the easiest is to drop them in the Components folder too - that's the default location.
  After that you put them on screen just like any other component. Right-click will let you select the skin and layout.


----------



## tmak67

Hi,
   
  i have been trying to find the "foo_vis_vumeter.dll" file - do you know where i could download it safely from?
   
Thanks


----------



## dobro1

These meters are really cool for an old school guy like me. But I'm having a problem getting them to work. I'm using foobar portable 1.2.1 in Win7. I put  foo_vis_vumeter.dll and several of the meter skins (including Vu Meter by Mire (behringer yellow).bin) in the components folder. I even copied them to the user-components folder to see if that would help, but it didn't. When I open foobar and go to view_visualizations I don't see the new meters. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Hopefully, you can tell me. Thanks!


----------



## PleasantSounds

Quote: 





dobro1 said:


> These meters are really cool for an old school guy like me. But I'm having a problem getting them to work. I'm using foobar portable 1.2.1 in Win7. I put  foo_vis_vumeter.dll and several of the meter skins (including Vu Meter by Mire (behringer yellow).bin) in the components folder. I even copied them to the user-components folder to see if that would help, but it didn't. When I open foobar and go to view_visualizations I don't see the new meters. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Hopefully, you can tell me. Thanks!


 
   
  I just repeated the installation in portable mode and it works. Here's what I did (in particular check the bold part):
   
   
Install foobar in portable mode.
   
Select screen layout with Visualisations.
   
Place foo_vis_vumeter.dll in the Components folder.
   
Place the desired skin (.bin) files in the Components folder.
   
Restart Foobar2000, so it can register the added dll.
   
*Select "View -> Layout -> Enable layout editing mode"  from the menu.*
   
*Right-click the tab area in Visualisations panel and select "Add New Tab".*
   
*Right-click the new tab and rename it to "Analog VU" or something else you like.*
   
*Right-click the visualisation display area and select "Add New UI Element".*
   
*Select the "Analog VU Meter" from the list.* At this point one of the skins you have installed should start working. Don't forget to disable the layout editing mode when you're done.
   
  Further customisation can be done by right-clicking the component and selecting some options.
  Tuning of the VU meter sensitivity can be done through Preferences -> Advanced -> Display -> VU Meter (I'm using preamp 12dB and rise time 0.10s).


----------



## tmak67

where can i download the foo_vis_vumeter.dll file?


----------



## PleasantSounds

I have extracted this link from the Russian foobar forum - it should be the latest version.
  Anticipating the next question, here's a discussion thread (unfortunately also in Russian) with links to download several good skins.


----------



## macarych

VU Meter skins.
Discussion of skins.
Discussion of foo_vis_vumeter.dl.


----------



## tmak67

Thanks for your help, i was able to download and insert the vu meters - very cool
   
  Once again Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## ninogui

Would be great the availability of  5.1 channel meters..


----------



## gr4474

I have been using foobar for a week or two...and it has deleted my entire library twice.  It is still on my computer, but I have to re-add my songs.  Does anyone else have this problem...and how can I fix it?


----------



## jaddie

Foobar experts: So I caved and downloaded it today, installed it on my XP laptop.  Then spent the next two hours removing the many toolbars and unwanted apps that came along for the ride, fixing the mess it all made of my registry, and trying to get the machine back to normal.  Finally had to delete everything, it had my machine down to a crawl.  I think I'm back to zero now.
   
  I'm assuming there's a "clean" version somewhere without all the junk apps?  
   
  I know it's not a good comparison, but installing iTunes installs only iTunes, which then will uninstall easily the first try.


----------



## A_Man_Eating_Duck

Where did you download it from?
   
  there is no extra junk (toolbars or apps) in the official installer.
   
  http://www.foobar2000.org/download
   
  foobar2000_v1.2.6.exe
 3729256 bytes

 CRC32: 957afa58
 MD5: cd9b1bb26a7c40ef1c90ad24d53f0b40
 SHA1: b0af83afa0c7f5d6ae90e6a1a292b0e20936042b


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

anybody know how to add more sources like freedb or musicbrainz? Specifically from other regions in the world like Japan, Korea...


----------



## Muzika

I've had a good look around but I can't find the answer to what seems should be a simple exercise...
   
  How do I add the Peakmeter Spectrum so that it's available in the *View -> Visualisations* menu, such that I can open it in its own window as I can with the default Spectrum Analyser?


----------



## Tilpo

muzika said:


> I've had a good look around but I can't find the answer to what seems should be a simple exercise...
> 
> How do I add the Peakmeter Spectrum so that it's available in the *View -> Visualisations* menu, such that I can open it in its own window as I can with the default Spectrum Analyser?




After a quick google:
I don't think it's possible to open Columns UI components in a separate window, as I suspected. So you're probably out of luck. But you could try posting this question in the thread of the component you just linked to yourself.


----------



## Muzika

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> After a quick google:
> I don't think it's possible to open Columns UI components in a separate window, as I suspected. So you're probably out of luck. But you could try posting this question in the thread of the component you just linked to yourself.


 
   
  Thanks for taking a look. That's a bummer... I really like looking at the spectrum analyser and playing around with my EQ. The default spectrum analyser is pretty basic though... The one used in this component looks really nice. I've posted the question in the thread as you suggested. Fingers crossed...
   
  I'd have thought this function is pretty popular... Does everyone else use it as a panel? Or is there another program?


----------



## Muzika

I've added it as a panel in the meantime. It ain't so bad. Don't know that I'd always want it there though...


----------



## Tilpo

You could use tabs. Have on tab for your playlist view, and another for this vizualization. That way it's not in the way when you don't use it, and it's very large when you do.


----------



## Tilpo

*Double post glitch*


----------



## Muzika

Tabs, eh? They sound like a good solution. I will look into these tabs. (Only recently migrated from iTunes - still learning to use foobar)
   
  Thanks.


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Is there anyway to remedy this? With WASAPI, I have to hit stop, then reload the application that I want to use sound with if I already had it open before listening to music through foobar.


----------



## Tilpo

oicwutudidthar said:


> Is there anyway to remedy this? With WASAPI, I have to hit stop, then reload the application that I want to use sound with if I already had it open before listening to music through foobar.




As far as I know it depends on the sound card/chipset you're using how WASAPI works exactly. If this annoys you, then just stop using WASAPI. 
It doesn't actually help sound fidelity, as some people think. It bypasses the Windows sound kernel, which for some odd reason is seen as 'evil' by a lot of people around here.
WASAPI's main use lies in the fact that it can mute all other applications, but as you're describing it, that's exactly that which you find annoying. So don't use it.


----------



## Muzika

My Google search has been unsuccessful again...
   
  Am I able to insert the total playlist time into the _Playlist switcher_?
   
  I seem to recall that when I installed foobar2000, before I added the *ColumnsUI *component, the total playlist time was actually displayed by default. Here's an image highlighting where I'd like to see the playlist time:


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> As far as I know it depends on the sound card/chipset you're using how WASAPI works exactly. If this annoys you, then just stop using WASAPI.
> It doesn't actually help sound fidelity, as some people think. It bypasses the Windows sound kernel, which for some odd reason is seen as 'evil' by a lot of people around here.
> WASAPI's main use lies in the fact that it can mute all other applications, but as you're describing it, that's exactly that which you find annoying. So don't use it.


 
   
  I don't find the muting annoying, I actually like it. I just don't like that when I'm done listening I have to reload my applications to get sound on them. I know with some ASIO devices it will automatically switch back to the windows sound after you hit stop, I am just wondering if that is possible with WASAPI.


----------



## Tilpo

oicwutudidthar said:


> I don't find the muting annoying, I actually like it. I just don't like that when I'm done listening I have to reload my applications to get sound on them. I know with some ASIO devices it will automatically switch back to the windows sound after you hit stop, I am just wondering if that is possible with WASAPI.




Probably not. So unfortunately you're stuck with either accepting the annoyance, or disabling WASPI. Pick your poison.


----------



## Tilpo

muzika said:


> My Google search has been unsuccessful again...
> 
> Am I able to insert the total playlist time into the _Playlist switcher_?
> 
> I seem to recall that when I installed foobar2000, before I added the *ColumnsUI* component, the total playlist time was actually displayed by default. Here's an image highlighting where I'd like to see the playlist time:





It depends on the playlist display component you're using whether or not that's possible. If you can't find the option, then it's probably impossible with the component you're using. 
Try googling to see if there is another playlist display component for columns UI

I personally just use default UI, since nowadays it's in my opinion better than columns. I used to use columns as well, but after some updates to the default UI the things that I first found lacking were fixed.


----------



## Muzika

Ah - found it!  http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=49295&st=0&p=440952&#entry440952
   
  You just add this code to "titleformatting for playlist title in panel":
   


> $if(%is_playing%,,)'  '%title%
> $char(9)
> ['['$if(%is_locked%,'L')[','$abbr(%lock_name%)]']']
> $char(9)%length%


----------



## Muzika

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> You could use tabs. Have on tab for your playlist view, and another for this vizualization. That way it's not in the way when you don't use it, and it's very large when you do.


 
   
  I'm having some difficulty finding how to get tabs going for the visualisation... I can get playlists in tabs but not the spectrum analyser. Any clues?
   
  Here's playlists in tabs as I would like the spectrum analyser:


----------



## Tilpo

muzika said:


> I'm having some difficulty finding how to get tabs going for the visualisation... I can get playlists in tabs but not the spectrum analyser. Any clues?
> 
> Here's playlists in tabs as I would like the spectrum analyser:




Go to Display -> Columns UI -> Layout tab.
Then go Insert Panel -> Tab Stack, and then you can add whatever you want to the Tab Stack just like you would to any other splitter.


----------



## Muzika

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Go to Display -> Columns UI -> Layout tab.
> Then go Insert Panel -> Tab Stack, and then you can add whatever you want to the Tab Stack just like you would to any other splitter.


 
   
  Beauty. Got it - thanks. I had taken a look at the process as you'd instructed but for some reason foobar2000 is not very intuitive to my mind and I'd not fiddled enough to work out how to configure the tab stack into exactly the form I desired, but I've got it now  The customisation potential of foobar2000 is great.


----------



## Muzika

Seeking another iTunes feature for foobar2000... Does anyone know if those "Next" and "Previous" buttons are available in foobar2000? As shown in this pic:


----------



## RICdl

Hi guys, great forum, this looks like a place where to learn lots of things.
 I've just tried fooba2k with WASAPI component and now i feel song like I've never hear before, I don't know how to explain it, but sound now seems to be "larger" here are lots of details that where cut off (I've tried switching between DS and wasapi event various times using a tool track ripped from vinyl 24 bits/96 kHz FLAC as tester, just to make sure it was a placebo effect).
 In short it was great, but now my headphones produce an audible background sound, like white noise, like the sound of a cheap speaker, with a more accurare hearing, with songs of lower quality it becomes more distinct, and even without playing anything it continues, to make it stop I have to close foobar and give back the focus to windows (just by making it play any sound, for instance adjusting the volume by the slider in the bottom right).
 If I set it back to DS (so using againg windows drivers to drive mi sound card) it all goes back to dead silent.
 I've tried with both Sennheiser HD598 and AKG K99, for that matters, I think it's a mere software problem.
 I do not use DACs or dedicated sound cards.
 Has anyone experienced the same problem?


----------



## Tilpo

ricdl said:


> Hi guys, great forum, this looks like a place where to learn lots of things.
> 
> I've just tried fooba2k with WASAPI component and now i feel song like I've never hear before, I don't know how to explain it, but sound now seems to be "larger" here are lots of details that where cut off (I've tried switching between DS and wasapi event various times using a tool track ripped from vinyl 24 bits/96 kHz FLAC as tester, just to make sure it was a placebo effect).
> 
> ...




Does it have the same problem with 16/44 or 16/48 files? I know some drivers have issues with playback of high bitrate streams like 24/96. Alternatively if you have any DSP's enabled you might wanna try disabling those, they can cause weird issues with high playback rates as well.


----------



## RICdl

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Does it have the same problem with 16/44 or 16/48 files? I know some drivers have issues with playback of high bitrate streams like 24/96. Alternatively if you have any DSP's enabled you might wanna try disabling those, they can cause weird issues with high playback rates as well.


 

 Thanks for your response, I've disabled all the DSP's. The issue seems to appear with any song, infact it starts when the program gains the exclusive control of the device (I mean the audio card) and it ends when it is released. It is not very noisy, but is annoying, it's like static noise, if I modify the volume from windows it does some "clicky" noises. I've tried to adjust the output bitrate from 24 to 16 and vice-versa.

 P.s.: Using a DAC I should bypass the mobos' sound card, shouldn't I? Futhermore, shoud I need an amply with headphones of such low impedance? (50 ohms for the senn, and 32 for the akg, which I use most).


----------



## Tilpo

ricdl said:


> Thanks for your response, I've disabled all the DSP's. The issue seems to appear with any song, infact it starts when the program gains the exclusive control of the device (I mean the audio card) and it ends when it is released. It is not very noisy, but is annoying, it's like static noise, if I modify the volume from windows it does some "clicky" noises. I've tried to adjust the output bitrate from 24 to 16 and vice-versa.
> 
> 
> P.s.: Using a DAC I should bypass the mobos' sound card, shouldn't I? Futhermore, shoud I need an amply with headphones of such low impedance? (50 ohms for the senn, and 32 for the akg, which I use most).




Well if that didn't fix it, then it's probably a driver issue with something in your chain. If you're using a digital or analog output of your motherboard, then that may be the problem. Alternatively, if you're using a dedicated sound card or a USB DAC, then that may be the cause as well. If possible, try to see if something changes with any of these components out of the chain. Otherwise try searching if it is a known problem for whatever you're using.

Regarding your second question, yes a DAC does bypass the motherboards sound card, but not always. If you're using the optical or coaxial output of your MB, then the sound will still go through a digital chipset of the MB. 
And regarding your final question, the opinions are quite divided on the matter if and when an amp is necessary. If you have a dedicated DAC, and the sound is loud enough then don't bother. If you're using direct analog output of your motherboard, then investing in a USB DAC which has enough volume to drive your headphones may be a good idea. A word of advice: don't overestimate the effect of better DAC's and amps. 
The impedance is not a good measure of how much amplification you need. It's all about volume, if you can drive your headphones to volume levels which are 10-15dB above normal listening levels without heavy distortion then you probably won't really benefit from an amp.


----------



## Muzika

Does anyone know of a plugin which enables tracks to be skipped with a graphic button, like in iTunes (see image below)?
   

   
  I could only find this plugin: http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_skip. It allows you to skip tracks based on a wide range of fields, such as rating or last play time. This would suffice however, ideally, I'd like something like the iTunes arrangement.


----------



## Tilpo

muzika said:


> Does anyone know of a plugin which enables tracks to be skipped with a graphic button, like in iTunes (see image below)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I strongly doubt that's possible. What you could however do is just delete the items out of the playlists, that'll force them to be skipped as well. Or you can put whatever you DO want to listen to in the playback queue, although the queue is for some stupid reason limited to 64 entries only.


----------



## Muzika

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I strongly doubt that's possible. What you could however do is just delete the items out of the playlists, that'll force them to be skipped as well. Or you can put whatever you DO want to listen to in the playback queue, although the queue is for some stupid reason limited to 64 entries only.


 
   
  True enough, I could delete the songs from my playlist.. But, while this may sound silly, I like the completeness of having all of my songs in the library (or playlist, if they're part of an album - which they almost invariably are), even if I don't play them. I don't really like things out of order or missing. If I can't get a solution like iTunes, I'll probably use that skipping plugin. Thanks.


----------



## HPiper

This should be easy to answer, I know how to make a play list and save it. How do you load and play it once it has been saved?


----------



## Muzika

Quote: 





hpiper said:


> This should be easy to answer, I know how to make a play list and save it. How do you load and play it once it has been saved?


 
   
  I use a playlist panel in my arrangement, so I just click on the playlist and then start a song from that playlist...
   

   
  Not sure where you'd be missing the mark... Perhaps you can show us a screenshot of your setup and why you can't start a playlist.


----------



## HPiper

I will try it again, as I recall when I did that it would only play one song and then stop, but I need to try it again and see for sure what happens.


----------



## tarik2cyprian

Does anybody know how to get VU Meter's under foobar2000 to show up in linux using wine?
  
 All it shows is black color in the UI column.


----------



## tarik2cyprian

Thanks PleasantSounds,
  
 I followed your directions to install the VU meter and it does work in windows.
  
 But when I tried this under wine using Ubuntu/Linux, the VU meter skins does not
 show up and get a dark/black space in the UI Column.
  
 Is there a way to fix this issue when running foobar2000 in portable mode under wine in Ubuntu Linux?


----------



## PleasantSounds

tarik2cyprian said:


> Thanks PleasantSounds,
> 
> I followed your directions to install the VU meter and it does work in windows.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry I have no experience with Linux. Perhaps someone else can help.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Anyone know if there's an option to fade between song's?


----------



## komhst

Menu:  File -> Preferences -> Playback -> Output => Device DS : <your soundcard>
 Yous should adjust fading in and out for pause, stop, seek, manual and automatic track change.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

komhst said:


> Menu:  File -> Preferences -> Playback -> Output => Device DS : <your soundcard>
> Yous should adjust fading in and out for pause, stop, seek, manual and automatic track change.


 
 Thanks dude.


----------



## PiotrTheGreat

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, but I have a question about Foobar2000 and .cue files

 The story is such: I used to just drag and drop .cue files into Foobar and they would automatically split into separate tracks. However, when I then tried to drag these tracks into the folder of my MP3 player, they remained .cue files, instead of the .flac files the .cues should've been associated with.

 What am I doing wrong? I ended up caving and getting Medieval Cue Splitter, but I know there's a way to get the same result using only Foobar.

 If someone would guide this layman through how to do it via Foobar, I would be quite grateful


----------



## Bagobones

What you are doing wrong is not reading the manual. A very common mistake among the male population of planet earth. 
  
 Rightclick the files and choose convert..


----------



## Bagobones

[color=#000000]PiotrTheGreat[/color]:
  
 In the menu bar, press: help -> frequently asked questions
  
 That takes you to the faq page, and there is a section about converting:
  
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Converting Audio Files to Different File Formats
How do I convert my audio files to another format?
 
Load tracks you want to convert into a playlist, right click, choose 'Convert' from the context menu, click one of sub-options. Converting functionality requires the Converter component to be installed ('Optional Features → Tools → Converter' during installation).
 
Note that converting to most supported formats requires external command-line encoders. Encoders for various popular formats can be easily installed with the foobar2000 free encoder pack. For the remaining formats, we recommend obtaining encoders from RareWares.
 
http://www.foobar2000.org/FAQ#converting_audio_files_to_different_file_formats
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## r010159

Hello!
  
 Foobar2000 sounds interesting! I take it that it is a Windows only product? Has someone made a good dynamics processor or expander for Foobar? And let me ask a real stupid question. Is the Dolby headset plugin for noise limiting and expanding dynamic range? Or is it for decoding surround sound audio information? You have an old timer here. 
  
 Bob Graham


----------



## gevorg

Moar analog VU meters 

VU meter skins.7z (source)


----------



## PleasantSounds

gevorg said:


> Moar analog VU meters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow - that's a great collection.
 Thanks!


----------



## macarych

pleasantsounds said:


> Wow - that's a great collection.
> Thanks!


 

 Even better would be if Gevorg mentioned who the author this collection.
  
 latest
  
\


----------



## gevorg

macarych said:


> Even better would be if Gevorg mentioned who the author this collection.




Hey Macarych, nice VU meters!

I included the source link to your thread on foobar2000.ru. What else do you want me to add, your full name or just "macarych"?


----------



## macarych

gevorg said:


> Hey Macarych, nice VU meters!
> 
> I included the source link to your thread on foobar2000.ru. What else do you want me to add, your full name or just "macarych"?


 

 И Вам не хворать, ну теперь-то это уже ни к чему, проехали.
  
 Hi *gevorg,* now it is not needed, forget.


----------



## JediGhostdog

Anyone know of an easy solution or plugin to change volume in L and R channels separately? I am having a hard time finding a solution to this and I do like foobar so I wouldnt want to switch to another player. Thanks a lot any help is appreciated.


----------



## Chodi

jedighostdog said:


> Anyone know of an easy solution or plugin to change volume in L and R channels separately? I am having a hard time finding a solution to this and I do like foobar so I wouldnt want to switch to another player. Thanks a lot any help is appreciated.


 
 If you have an xmos asio driver from Thesycon as many dacs do these days there is a channel balance in the asio control panel.


----------



## JediGhostdog

chodi said:


> If you have an xmos asio driver from Thesycon as many dacs do these days there is a channel balance in the asio control panel.


 

 I am using the HRT microstreamer. I use wasapi in foobar. Are you saying if i use Asio instead of wasapi I can change the channel balance? The microstreamer itself has it's own driver I believe


----------



## Chodi

jedighostdog said:


> I am using the HRT microstreamer. I use wasapi in foobar. Are you saying if i use Asio instead of wasapi I can change the channel balance? The microstreamer itself has it's own driver I believe


 
 You are using a portable device that is only usb 1.0. I am not aware of any asio driver supplied for that device. If you have some supplied asio driver you can easily look for the control panel if it exists and check for balance control. I doubt that your dac has that. I was referring to dac's that are xmos usb based which covers the majority of desktop dac's around these days.


----------



## PleasantSounds

jedighostdog said:


> Anyone know of an easy solution or plugin to change volume in L and R channels separately? I am having a hard time finding a solution to this and I do like foobar so I wouldnt want to switch to another player. Thanks a lot any help is appreciated.


 
  
 You can do that in the Graphic Equalizer plugin. Switch mode to Stereo and then you can control each channel separately using the Volume slider (take Auto checkbox off).
 Of course the drawback is that if you want to use the EQ, you have to set it up separately for both channels too.


----------



## JediGhostdog

pleasantsounds said:


> You can do that in the Graphic Equalizer plugin. Switch mode to Stereo and then you can control each channel separately using the Volume slider (take Auto checkbox off).
> Of course the drawback is that if you want to use the EQ, you have to set it up separately for both channels too.


 

 Ok thank you. From my understanding That EQ is always on. If it is set at flat is the sound being distorted at all? There seems to be an echoey sound. I would for sure try to use the Graphic EQ for the balance but not have it change the sound of the music at all.


----------



## PleasantSounds

I don't hear any echo or distortions, and generally this EQ is considered high quality. Doesn't hurt to try - takes only a few minutes to set up and it's free.


----------



## JediGhostdog

pleasantsounds said:


> I don't hear any echo or distortions, and generally this EQ is considered high quality. Doesn't hurt to try - takes only a few minutes to set up and it's free.


 

 Yes it seems to be working for me, thank you. So if I leave the EQ at flat, than the sound is not being distorted any more than before I installed the Graphic EQ plugin correct? Thanks again


----------



## Peti

Wow, I just bumped into this thread and eager to apply the sacd  player onto my foobar. Anyone has n idea how can I do it? The needed sacd plugin has been put into my components folder already since i  can see sacd in my preferences -> tools menu.
  
 Yet I can't play back sacd material. I have made some search on the internet and found it's rather complicated. So anyone could help I'd APPRECIATE IT!!
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Chodi

peti said:


> Wow, I just bumped into this thread and eager to apply the sacd  player onto my foobar. Anyone has n idea how can I do it? The needed sacd plugin has been put into my components folder already since i  can see sacd in my preferences -> tools menu.
> 
> Yet I can't play back sacd material. I have made some search on the internet and found it's rather complicated. So anyone could help I'd APPRECIATE IT!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
 The sacd plugin requires that you have a DSD capable dac. The installation will vary depending on which DSD dac you are using. You should refer to the web site of your dac manufacturer for specific instructions for your dac (assuming it has the ability).


----------



## Peti

Wow, thanks. I have O2/ODAC attached to my laptop. Or did you mean about the dac inside my laptop?


----------



## Chodi

peti said:


> Wow, thanks. I have O2/ODAC attached to my laptop. Or did you mean about the dac inside my laptop?


 
 ODAC is not DSD compliant. You can easily search this forum for dac's that are dsd. Also, Google is you friend for such things.


----------



## Peti

I was wondering if anyone has been using this bass exciter for foobar?
  
 http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hydrogenaud.io%2Fforums%2Findex.php%3Fshowtopic%3D86083&ei=pOylVJ6mNYOSyAS94IDIAQ&usg=AFQjCNH83hThXG4k6E76Nims9qkVn2qOFQ&bvm=bv.82001339,d.aWw
  
 I have it installed on my foobar as it appears in the installed components' list but for some reason I can't see it on the actual panel. Anyone has an idea?
  
 Thanks.
  
 P.S.: I tried to use the Effect DSP but can't make it work either


----------



## Hugh Tash

When talking about *Visualizations *plugins, I recommend you to try (and add into *Visualizations* section under 1st post of this thread) *Musical Spectrum *(foo_musical_spectrum) plugin.
  
 It's a really great visualization component for both: *Default UI* and *Columns UI*.
  
http://www.hydrogenaud.io/forums/index.php?showtopic=97404


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Is there a tutorial on how I can make my lay out like this one? Particularly how the album are arranged as well as their art on the list? 


lff said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Somehow I missed those VU plug-ins as well! They look and work fantastic!!! They are not accurate though.


----------



## AtrafCreez

Will the FooBar have any effect on YouTube videos for my Sennheiser wireless RS 195?  Or for youtube in general? (Newbie)


----------



## Hal Rockwell

atrafcreez said:


> Will the FooBar have any effect on YouTube videos for my Sennheiser wireless RS 195?  Or for youtube in general? (Newbie)




No.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I'd like to leave this link here for future finds, if any of you current users know what to do with it and utilize it, feel free to download: http://felixmcli.org/archives/227


----------



## Peti

soundsgoodtome said:


> I'd like to leave this link here for future finds, if any of you current users know what to do with it and utilize it, feel free to download: http://felixmcli.org/archives/227


 

 Interesting. What is it good for?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

peti said:


> Interesting. What is it good for?


 

 It's an odd plugin where you can invert the phase out of one channel. Let's say for example you have a speaker amplifier and have a 2.0 setup with passive speakers. If you get one side of the cable backwards and you'd rather invert the phase at the digital source, you wouldn't have switch the + and - at the speaker terminal. Now you may say that is nonsense, why not just switch the cable around. Well you can...but then you don't get the benefit of inverting the phase out of one channel and switching it back at the speaker terminal.

 How do you benefit from switching the speaker terminal and phase inversion? Well if you invert phase at the source, the power supply of both your DAC and AMP benefits from having to work opposites instead of together in the push/pull. One side will be a push while the other side will be a pull, thus evening the load on the power supply of your amp. When you do this, something incredible happens in clarity, sub-bass/bass, attack, decay, etc. It's a neat trick.


----------



## Peti

Sounds promising. Saved it and will give it a try later. Thanks!


----------



## Peti

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone can help me with installing the Bitter plug-in onto my foobar2k? I hav been using this very useful plug-in with JRiver but I want to completely switch to Foobar and just can't make this plug-in work on the Foobar platform. Any help would be much appreciated. Here is the plug-in itself:

https://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/bitter/


----------



## castleofargh

Peti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with installing the Bitter plug-in onto my foobar2k? I hav been using this very useful plug-in with JRiver but I want to completely switch to Foobar and just can't make this plug-in work on the Foobar platform. Any help would be much appreciated. Here is the plug-in itself:
> 
> https://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/bitter/


don't quote me on this, but I think that foobar will by default handle everything as 32bit. from memory, in my case bit depth inside foobar itself would actually go down only after adding a VST for that specific purpose like some dither thingy.  but of course the signal actually coming out of foobar and sent to the DAC will be at whatever bit depth decided one way or another.
my point is that I suspect bitter's bit depth to be a useless parameter showing the same value no matter the file. but the clipping alert on the other hand should work fine, so if that's what you're after, you're good. 


and in case you're allergic to google, to use VSTs in foobar you need to first install a "VST host". I'm using one creatively labelled foo_vst. and after that, for any VST you're going to add, you need the 32bit version and not a VST3 or a 64bit versions as sometimes provided in the package as those are not compatible with foobar.


----------



## Peti

Well, a little late, but I have made this plug-in work. It shows up in a separate window and I wonder if I can display it permanently on the Foobar program itself?


----------

